# Does the designation of Visa really matters?



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if it actually matters or not. Some people say that I should get a good designation on my visa. Some say, it doesn't matter whatever your designation is stamped. All what matters is at which designation you are working inside the company.

The designation and pay scale are directly proportional to each other as well? Are there any limits on the minimum wages related to designations?

What are the pros and cons of a good designation visa stamped on your passport?


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
It matters if you are going to be traveling in the GCC depends on your designation you can get visa on arrival in other GCC countries.
Other than that i am not aware of any other issue for visa designation.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Also matters for loans etc


----------

